

Learn web development in 8 weeks - michaelrkn
http://www.epicodus.com/hn.html

======
sharksforcheap
I have coded with and learned with michael before and I think he is one of the
most patient and thoughtful teachers I know. I wish you the best of luck and
congrats to Sacramento for getting an awesome program.

------
douglasisshiny
While a bunch of this material is review for me, I still would love to have an
experience like this. I live in Washington, D.C., however, and I'm unable to
find active programs.

~~~
michaelrkn
i'm putting all of our course materials online at www.learnhowtoprogram.com.
only the first chapter (which is probably review for you) is publicly
available now, but after the first class is over and we've hammered out the
kinks, i'll make the entire curriculum available.

that said, i really think most people learn best with others, in person, so
i'd really encourage you to take a trip for a couple months to join a class
like epicodus or one of the other "hacker schools". (or convince someone to
start one in dc!)

~~~
douglasisshiny
I agree. I've been spending a handful of months learning Ruby (done, but I
need to do a lot of small exercises in the language to get used to solving
problems in it) and Rails. I've made a small application which I know could be
made better (and which didn't have testing). I've since learned much more
(comfortable with RSpec + Capybara, associations between models, etc.). And
I'm taking the edX SaaS courses, which should help supplement all of this.

All that said, I'd love the opportunity to pair program in an environment like
the one offered by epicodus.

------
douglascalhoun
Awesome Sauce, Michael!

Best of luck in bringing hacker schooling to the Sacramento area! The
revolution is spreading...

~~~
michaelrkn
thanks doug!

------
zug
I would absolutely kill to be in this class. Unfortunately, I'm out of the US
until March 1st. Sigh.

~~~
michaelrkn
you can sign up to be notified of future classes:
<http://www.epicodus.com/future-classes.html>

~~~
zug
I had planned on it, but $2800 is barely doable, let alone $8000. Looks
fantastic, though.

~~~
michaelrkn
i'm hoping to be able to offer student loans at some point down the road. with
a developer's salary, it shouldn't take more than a year to pay back the
loans. it will require partnering with a bank or other lender, though, so it
will be a bit of work to get off the ground.

~~~
midibite
Hi Michael, Have you every tried the Workforce Investment Act? Since this is
retraining people for new careers I am pretty sure this qualifies. Local place
in Sacramento is [http://sacramentoworks.org/event/wia-training-information-
or...](http://sacramentoworks.org/event/wia-training-information-
orientation-10/)

Give them a call or go into the location on Sylvan Road.

~~~
michaelrkn
thanks for the tip! i will check it out.

------
austinwang1
I love the curriculum for this program! Go get em Michael!

~~~
michaelrkn
thanks for the support, austin!

------
realdlee
Looks great Michael!

